# Sea Princess (Collage)



## SilverMoon (May 30, 2017)

More of a "cut collage" this time. 


​


----------



## midnightpoet (May 30, 2017)

I like how you don't go for the obvious (fins on the girl, maybe a shark instead of the poodle).


----------



## SilverMoon (May 30, 2017)

> Originally Posted by* Midnightpoet *
> 
> I like how you don't go for the obvious (fins on the girl, maybe a shark instead of the poodle).



LOL! Tony, you're giving me wicked ideas like thinking "Jaws".


----------



## sigmadog (May 31, 2017)

I like the concept. May I ask what software you use and how large (in pixels) are your master files?


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks! If you recall I'm a hopeless technophobe so have no idea how large the pixles are. Welcome any enlightenment, if you wish. I used Photo Gallery.

I'm a member of the local Art's League where a longtime established artist and gallery owner reviewed portfolios last Saturday. She liked my work but suggested I submit the paste-ups in upcoming juried "Collage Showing". This paste-up is presentable. The rest are a mess!


----------



## escorial (Jun 1, 2017)

Reminds me of a stain glass window from a sea mission..blue is a very flat colour for me..
Cool


----------



## sigmadog (Jun 1, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> If you recall I'm a hopeless technophobe so have no idea how large the pixles are. Welcome any enlightenment, if you wish. I used Photo Gallery.
> 
> I'm a member of the local Art's League where a longtime established artist and gallery owner reviewed portfolios last Saturday. She liked my work but suggested I submit the paste-ups in upcoming juried "Collage Showing". This paste-up is presentable. The rest are a mess!



So these are physical collages and not strictly digital? That's great. I think collage works best in a physical form. My digital collages don't have the texture of physical art – no bent paper, rolls and imperfections that make it all more "real" and immediate.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 1, 2017)

> Originally Posted by* escorial*
> 
> Reminds me of a stain glass window from a sea mission..blue is a very flat colour for me..
> Cool



esc, Like your vision! :adoration:



> Originally Posted by* sigmadog*
> 
> So these are physical collages and not strictly digital? That's great. I think collage works best in a physical form. My digital collages don't have the texture of physical art – no bent paper, rolls and imperfections that make it all more "real" and immediate.



Well, yes. They are physical collages (slivers of paper all over the place which my cat likes to bat around). I do like the "hands on" process. That immediacy you refer to. One image leads to another. Almost like writing by the headlights.

I have been scanning the paste-ups to meticulously touch up. With "Sea Princess" I loosened up with the Exacto blade so the original would do well behind a thin frame, image not touching glass as the artist suggested.  

My other original paste-ups are way too imperfect. So, I plan to find some middle ground.


----------



## jackjohn (Jul 11, 2017)

Is it your own creation?


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi, Jackjohn _(love your name)_ She is my creation. Working on more and am up to my neck in magazine clippings!


----------

